

Chrome 27 Released, 5% faster on average - jolan
http://googlechromereleases.blogspot.com/2013/05/stable-channel-release.html

======
pikexxn
But it's still memory consuming. Every time when I start the Chrome. My memory
usage is hiking quickly

